# Run "pkg update" and "pkg upgrade" with cronjob



## emilengler (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi, is it possible to run these two commands with a cronjob? If so do I need additonal parameters like I would need on a dpkg system? (apt -y upgrade)


----------



## tommyhp2 (Mar 23, 2020)

`man pkg.conf`


----------

